
Wearables are dead - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/wearables-are-dead-2016-12
======
djsumdog
Like so many other news sources, they mistakenly say Pebble was sold to
Fitbit. As it's been pointed out here, Pebble is going bankrupt and sold their
IP to Fitbit to cover costs.

I also still really love my Pebble. I only use it for time, notifications,
music and tracking my cycle times (MapMyRide supports it, as do others). I
plan on using it until it died before moving to another device.

------
joeclark77
As I scan this article I can almost see Gartner's hype cycle in the
background. This is exhibit 1 of a "trough of disillusionment" following a
"peak of inflated expectations". 2-3 years from now, look for the "slope of
enlightenment".

